# مكتبة عظة ابونا مكاري يونان



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2001
 

 http://www.4shared.com/file/11627282...ohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627207...adawah_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627224..._Part2_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627219..._Part3_RA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627253...kweyaa_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627244...ohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627139..._alsoltan.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627295...elrooh_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627236..._part4_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627233..._part5_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627256...ohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627144...damaya_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627319...oo_all_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627169...lelrab_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627152...arfood_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627173...hebony_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627184...lagial_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627158...a_zeeb_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627187...haitan_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627198..._yasoo_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11627323...Aldeek_Ra.html​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

شكراا للعظات والمجهود سلام ونعمه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2002
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591464...lah5_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591446...m_all_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591333...ct4_02_Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591328...t11_02_Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591304...15_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591303...22_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591291...29_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591319..._1_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591303..._8_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591289..._6_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591287...13_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591279...13_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591610...0020-2016.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591665...ah_RA_all.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591437...er_all_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591554...lzolm_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591582...***abeb_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591492...ras7_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591565...sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591568...aermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591400...EH26_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591390...t2_2_8_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591509...mk14_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591410...lah5_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591475...3_28_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591593...sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591552..._ALAALAM3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591549...almagd_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591596...sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591539..._yasoo_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591533...tareen_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591522..._PartIIRa.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591635...dSermonRA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591352...3_27_9_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591367...a_9_13_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591327...18_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591321...25_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591357..._20_02_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591606...ermon_wav.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591387...h_alkodos.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591518...31_5_02Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591379...3_8_02_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591611...allsermon.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591540...tekhar_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591618...ermon_wav.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591371...en30_8_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591484...2_21_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591438...m_all_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591396...en19_7_02.html
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2003

http://www.4shared.com/file/11591147...59/2_5_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591210...ssy_part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591162...sy_part10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591210...ssy_part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591203...ssy_part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591201...ssy_part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591199...ssy_part5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591185...ssy_part6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591182...ssy_part7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591184...ssy_part8.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591168...ssy_part9.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591053...ermon_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591065...aOct17_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591222...am31_1_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591138...may_16_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591015...21_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591031...14_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591101...ssy_15_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591097...sy_16_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591090..._19_03_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591233..._10_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591236...12_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591233..._1_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591225..._17_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591224..._24_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591166...rt_11_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11590965..._al3aalam.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11590986...26_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11590981...r12_12_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591016...28_nov_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591084...8_26_9_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591076...ct4-03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591069...m10_10_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591034..._nov_7_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591048..._Oct31_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11591003...t5_dec_03.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2004

http://www.4shared.com/file/11242689.../03-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242729.../05-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242870...7/1-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242664.../10-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242942.../13-08-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242777.../15-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242670.../17-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242859...6/17-9-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11243021...4/18_6_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242712.../19-11-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242939...c/20-8-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242804.../22_10_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242856.../24-09-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242650.../24-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11243016...5/25_6_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242702.../26-11-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242827.../29-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11243315...8/30_1_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242600.../31-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11243125...d6/4-6-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11242804...b/8_10_04.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2005

http://www.4shared.com/file/11245246...__27-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245329...79/1-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245168...68/1-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11246385...4/10-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11246130.../11-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245389...1/11-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245396...3/11-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245074...a/12-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245241...7/13-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245459...5/14-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244939.../14-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245328...e/15-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245084...4/15-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244793.../16-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244999...8/16-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245144...3/17-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244820.../18-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245390...f/18-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245336...6/18-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245016...a/19-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244805...a/2-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245008...a6/2-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245462...3/21-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244895.../21-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245312...6/22-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245078...b/22-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244667.../23-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245167...4/23-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244987...1/23-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244819.../25-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245392...1/25-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245324...2/25-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11246282...1/26-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245244...5/27-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245457...5/28-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244897.../28-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11246150.../28-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245071...a/29-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244728.../30-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244984...7/30-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245456...a1/4-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244891...1/5-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245386...4b/5-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245073...c4/5-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245243...80/6-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244936...8/7-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244934.../7-10-052.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245323...65/8-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11246299...1f/8-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11244798...6/9-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11245010...23/9-9-05.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2006

http://www.4shared.com/file/11301425...c/1-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307284.../10-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307976...d/10-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307451...e/11-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11309656...3/12-5-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307943...6/13-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307278.../13-10-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11311193...6/14-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11301466...3/14-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11266802.../15-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307237.../17-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307988...9/17-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11308004...1/17-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11309304...b/18-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11309656...2a/2-6-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11311335...7/20-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11301591...e/21-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11266757...2-12-06-1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11266761...2-12-06-2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307389...0/22-9-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11301052.../24-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307990...7/24-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11311255...4/24-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11301596...1/25-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11309440...3/25-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307956...5/27-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307256.../27-10-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11311133...a/28-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11301463...9/28-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11301478.../29-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307376...8/29-9-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307243...2/3-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11307622...ff/3-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11311152...f3/3-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11309606...2/30-6-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11311163...e/31-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11309638...b5/5-5-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11311164...19/7-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11301466...9a/7-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11301576...e4/9-6-06.html


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2007

http://www.4shared.com/file/11318856...af/1-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318917...b/11-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319222...3/12-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318759.../12-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318959...c/13-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318711.../14-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319012...2/15-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318751.../16-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318886...0/16-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319015...9/16-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318863...6/18-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318891...c/19-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318764.../19-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318771...5/2-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319216...28/2-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319024...4d/2-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318870...8/20-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318715.../21-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319214...f/22-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318748.../23-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318884...7/23-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318951...b/23-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318916...f/25-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318910...9/26-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318770.../26-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318864...7/27-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318728.../28-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318843...1/28-9-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318957...8/29-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318761.../30-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318868...8/30-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318952.../4-5-2007.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319227...c/5-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318831...f6/6-7-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318728...e/7-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319220...ee/8-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318754...1/9-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11318911...d1/9-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11319023...8a/9-3-07.html


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2008


http://www.4shared.com/file/11337756...2__4-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337666...1f/1-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337385...e4/1-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337484.../10-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337694...3/11-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337754...d/11-4-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337438.../12-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337497...e/12-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337450.../14-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337917...e/14-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11338046...1/15-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337737...16-5-2008.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337484.../17-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337758...8-04-2008.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337677...4/18-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337722...7/18-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337442.../19-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337494...e/19-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337740...1d/2-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337450.../21-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337202.../21-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337754...c/21-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337697...a/22-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337516...e/22-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337738...f/23-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337681...b/25-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337522...f/25-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337440.../26-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337496...4/26-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337718...b/27-6-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337453.../28-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337759...6/28-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337959...4/29-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337517...3/29-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337486...8/3-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337742...6/30-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337963...b1/4-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337756...99/4-4-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337720...39/4-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337441...1/5-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337495...e5/5-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337742...3c/6-6-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337454...0/7-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337635...37/7-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337689...79/8-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337422...da/8-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11337740...b9/9-5-08.html


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2009


http://www.4shared.com/file/11485852...45/1-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485848...a/10-4-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485933...3/12-6-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485766...7/13-2-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485767...0/13-3-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485844...1/15-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485654...5/16-1-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485928...9/19-6-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485664...3f/2-1-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485773...8/20-2-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485824...3/20-3-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11486601...b/22-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485660...7/23-1-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485934...7/26-6-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485775...5/27-2-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485940...3/27-3-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485937...8/29-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485657...a/30-1-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485940...95/5-6-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485686...38/6-2-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485771...1d/6-3-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485857...96/8-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11485650...7b/9-1-09.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

​ 10/07/2009

http://www.4shared.com/file/11724279...c/10-7-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*17/7/2009*​

http://www.4shared.com/file/118792357/6792bf57/17-7-09.html​
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

* 24-7-09​* *http://www.4shared.com/file/120514698/b8e0d3b3/24-7-09.html*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

31/7/2009

http://www.4shared.com/file/12223521...wn2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/12223641...wn2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/12223685...wn2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/12223745...wn2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/12223785...wn2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/12223878...wn2allcom.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

هذه  صوت فقط ( mp3 )

31/7/2009 mp3 



http://www.4shared.com/file/12314684...6/31-7-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*7/8/2009 *



http://www.4shared.com/file/12360434...2b/7-8-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

14/8/2009  




http://www.4shared.com/file/12506625...1/14-8-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*جديد:- عظات ابونا مكاري لسنة 1991 عن عقيدتنا المسيحية  *

*http://www.4shared.com/file/127555639/bd93f484/d-1.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127563820/b5017567/d-10.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127564100/153114d3/d-11.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127563935/ddb2da9e/d-12.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127564165/330147da/d-13.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127564213/9765ca71/d-14.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127563879/b1aa3986/d-15.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127568495/f8842646/d-16.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127566308/b2678004/d-17.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127568446/d42309b1/d-18.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127568384/93d73114/d-19.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127555336/2be72bfe/d-2.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127830703/73a93222/d-20.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127828793/5abf8834/d-21.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127814579/2a1b5da2/d-22.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127830353/9d76ebb/d-23.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127830575/d60fd5be/d-24.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127817216/fb045ede/d-25.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127832632/8448f3cb/d-26.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127831063/9800e444/d-27.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127830812/16e974c8/d-28.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/128229122/25ae2931/d-29.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127557599/ef336adc/d-3.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127828087/41866be9/d-30.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127828853/fd568005/d-31.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127828866/a6112749/d-32.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127828363/da2e3c27/d-33.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127828965/3eda1cc4/d-34.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127828562/a9a47003/d-35.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127827895/e0e37a6a/d-36.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127827252/dfa52513/d-37.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127556455/f34e64a9/d-4.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127573474/fb6195ef/d-5.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127571818/79e4fad/d-6.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127557534/6b6dfeeb/d-7.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127571792/24ce6b86/d-8.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/127559378/e2e57c45/d-9.html*​

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/13134010.../______J_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/12861283...aiklallah.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13134353...3a/__-__F.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13134449...84/__-__G.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13134517...a/___-__H.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13134800...13/__-__A.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13134825...ae/__-__I.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13134918...0/___-__B.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13134952...d/___-__C.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13135008...71/__-__D.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13135039..._____-__E.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13198127...e/11-9-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

عظة  18-9-2009 



http://www.4shared.com/file/13369263...7/18-9-09.htm



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*عظة اليوم 25/9/2009 *




http://www.4shared.com/file/13538198...9/25-9-09.html




​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

2/10/2009 



http://www.4shared.com/file/13709236...2-10-2009.htm​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*9/10/2009 



http://www.4shared.com/file/13968374...9/9-10-09.html*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*16/10/2009 


http://www.4shared.com/file/14135008.../16-10-09.html*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

23/10/20009  


http://www.4shared.com/file/14315602.../23-10-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

30/10/2009 





http://www.4shared.com/file/14493810.../30-10-09.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*6/11/2009 *





4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download  6-11-09.wma

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

​ *13-11-09 *




http://www.4shared.com/file/15159408.../13-11-09.ht​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*13-11-09 *




http://www.4shared.com/file/15615301.../20-11-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*20-11-09 *




http://www.4shared.com/file/15615301.../20-11-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*27-11-09 *




http://www.4shared.com/file/16114034.../27-11-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*4-12-09 *






http://www.4shared.com/file/16557581...e/4-12-09.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*11-12-09 *




http://www.4shared.com/file/17073445.../11-12-09.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*11-12-09 *




http://www.4shared.com/file/17820350.../18-12-09.html



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*إعط حساب وكالتك
25 -12- 2009  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/181111993/bf96e85e/25_-12-_2009____.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*اول كل شــــئ  *
*1-1-2010*
*First of  all *





http://www.4shared.com/file/18652890...st_of_all.html​



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*إجتماع صلاة عالمى من اجل شهداء نجع حمادي  
8-1-2010
prayer meeting  

*




http://www.4shared.com/file/19162893...r_meeting.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*المظالم التى تجرى تحت الشمس *


*22-1-2010*


*The oppresion that is done under the sun  *







http://www.4shared.com/file/20435601...esion_tha.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*الطريق  المقدسة *


*29-1-2010*


*The highway of holiness  *






http://www.4shared.com/file/21062917...y_of_holi.html



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*سلسلة  جديدة بعنوان

انصتوا إلى يا شعبى

1- تركونى أنا ينبوع المياة الحية *


*5-2-2010*


*They have forsaken ME the fountain of living waters  *



www.4shared.com/file/216595270/73affc6b/5-2-10_1-______They_have_forsa.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*2-  تركونى أنا ينبوع المياة الحية الجزء الثاني **12-2-2010* *2-They have forsaken ME the fountain of living waters  *http://www.4shared.com/file/22164895...2-_______.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*3- سبى  شعبى *


*19-2-2010*


*3- MY people have gone into captivity  *






http://www.4shared.com/file/22608258...e_have_go.html


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*4-  شعبى لا يفهم **26-2-2010* *4- MY  people do not cosider *http://www.4shared.com/file/23154238...ople_do_n.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*5-  اهربوا من الزني *


*5-3-2010*


*5- MY people do not cosider  *









http://www.4shared.com/file/23507257...3-10_____.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*6-  شعبى لا يفهم (الجزء السادس *


*12-3-2010*


*6- MY people do not cosider  *






http://www.4shared.com/file/24091462...-_MY_peop.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*7-  شعبى لا يفهم (الجزء السابع *


*19-3-2010*


*7-MY people do not cosider  *





http://www.4shared.com/file/24665440...-________.html


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*5-باطلا يعبدننى *


*26-3-2010*


*5-In Vain they worship ME  *







http://www.4shared.com/file/25025180...in_they_w.html​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*المسيحى والقيامة  *


*09-04-2010*


*The christian one and the resurrection  *







http://www.4shared.com/audio/RtuNUoX...stian_one.html

​



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*الراعى  الباطل *


*16-04-2010*


*The worthless shepherd  *









http://www.4shared.com/audio/ecxIcn6...ess_sheph.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*الراعى  الباطل (الجزء الثاني) *


*23-04-2010*


*The worthless shepherd (part2)  *











http://www.4shared.com/audio/x_v5H3A...orthless_.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*7-أخرجوا منها يا شعبى *


*30-04-2010*


*7-Come out of her MY people  *









http://www.4shared.com/audio/sSbyVx9...out_of_he.html

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*8- بلا  رؤية يجمح الشعب *


*07-05-2010*


*8-When there is no revelation the people cast off restraint  *









http://www.4shared.com/audio/vq5lpsZ...here_is_n.html

​


----------

